# apache server and users

## Mala Zaba

To make the user function in Apache, the way I made a success, is to put the /home/login_name in read/execute in public permission... Normal?

----------

## Manny Calavera

Please clarify what you mean. What's your understanding of

 *Mala Zaba wrote:*   

> 
> 
> make the user function in Apache
> 
> 

 

?

see you,

- Manny -

----------

## Mala Zaba

when a person acces to the web http://my.domain.com/~user/

I have a "You don't have permission to access /~carnet-de-voyages/ on this server"

The only tip I found is change the permission to folder /home/carnet-de-voygaes in read/execute in public permission (705)

----------

## Damasz

 *Mala Zaba wrote:*   

> 
> 
> The only tip I found is change the permission to folder /home/carnet-de-voygaes in read/execute in public permission (705)

 

That's because the apache webserver runs as user "apache", so it will not have access to the users home directory by default. You have to give it access.

I just tested it and you only need execute rights for directory's. Files should have read permissions. This way, other users won't be able to do a "ls" of your home directory.

----------

## Mala Zaba

thanks   :Razz: 

----------

